
The 25 most valuable VC-backed companies in the US - haaen
https://pitchbook.com/news/articles/the-25-most-valuable-vc-backed-companies-in-the-us
======
haaen
Nrs. 2, 6, 10, 11, 17 and 24 went through YC.

Respectively, they are: Airbnb, Stripe, Coinbase, Instacart, Machine Zone and
Doordash.

